# Smoked/dried fruit



## mike1ranger (Dec 31, 2017)

-28 deg. F has me sitting by the fire reading a book snacking on some flavorless store bought trail mix. And I had a thought:  could a guy effectively smoke/dry blueberries, bananas, pineapple, etc. along with some nuts and make some trail mix that actually has flavor?

Anybody smoke/dry fruit, especially blueberries?  Got a freezer full and planned some for some venison wild rice blueberry brats but have plenty so my mind is wondering...would it work?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 4, 2018)

mike1ranger said:


> -28 deg. F has me sitting by the fire reading a book snacking on some flavorless store bought trail mix. And I had a thought:  could a guy effectively smoke/dry blueberries, bananas, pineapple, etc. along with some nuts and make some trail mix that actually has flavor?
> 
> Anybody smoke/dry fruit, especially blueberries?  Got a freezer full and planned some for some venison wild rice blueberry brats but have plenty so my mind is wondering...would it work?



 Never tired smoking fruit, but was thinking about cold smoking some raisins. Sounds kinds strange, but curious...


----------

